# Can anyone rescue an injured pigeon in Warren,Mi.?



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone- I`m a wild bird rehabber in Montrose,Mi.,who received a call tonight from a lady in Warren that picked up a seemingly tame pigeon with a broken wing(with blood).She doesn`t drive and Warren is too far for me up here in Montrose to get it.She is keeping it in a crate in her garage and feeding it bread since she has no bird seed.He desparately needs experienced help right away.Is there someone in that area that can take him in and care for him or get him up to me here in Montrose? If someone can get him, the lady`s number is 586-443-8499.
Teresa Smelser
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab
Montrose


----------

